# Illinois Results



## SIUE2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

anyone receive their Illinois FE results yet?


----------



## speedyox (Dec 23, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## SIUE2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

Still not released, guess have to wait till after christmas. Surprisingly since seemed Illinois was one of the first i heard last year


----------



## SIUE2010 (Dec 30, 2010)

results are now up. ASSED2:


----------



## nboggio (Dec 30, 2010)

SIUE2010 said:


> results are now up. ASSED2:


Congrats to everyone... I passed too


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 5, 2011)

looks like the state has started uploading FE license numbers to their database. About 40 have been added since yesterday.


----------



## underdog (Jan 5, 2011)

To anyone who did not pass this time be encouraged......I will share my story......I first took this exam several years after I graduated from college. The EIT was open book when I first took it ldtimer: (sometime back in the 90s). I was unsuccessful but did not need an EIT certification for my career at that time so I did not bother taking it again.

2 years ago I got a new job and passing the EIT is MANDATORY within 3 years or you will be TERMINATED!

Just before the start of my 2nd year on the job after much preparation I discovered that the deadline to file for the exam here in California had passed. hmy: I began checking all the Engineering boards across the country to see if I could sit for the exam in a different state. I discovered Illinois had a much later deadline so I submitted my application to take the exam in Chicago in April 2010. I few in to O'hare on a friday and took the exam for my 2nd attempt on the following day. Result??? :Failed:

With my 3 year clock running down I took a two week vacation from work 2 weeks prior to the October 2010 exam. I decided to fly into Chicago on Wednesday so I could adjust to the time difference (2 hours earlier) get away from the distractions at home and hopefully be well rested for this exam. Result??? ASSED2:

I am still nervous because the CTS site says "Official test results will be mailed by CTS *subject to licensor approval*". I don't think I will be able to totally relax until I have my results in hand.


----------



## underdog (Jan 5, 2011)

Does anyone know how it will take before the official notices get mailed. I need to submit the notice to my employer ASAP. I will get an immediate promotion (5.9% increase in pay) once I submit proof of passing.

I have been on an involuntary furlough (36 hour work week) for 1.5 years. Working 36 hours per week has reduced my income 10%.

To those that were unsuccessful don't give up.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2011)

underdog said:


> Does anyone know how it will take before the official notices get mailed. I need to submit the notice to my employer ASAP. I will get an immediate promotion (5.9% increase in pay) once I submit proof of passing.
> I have been on an involuntary furlough (36 hour work week) for 1.5 years. Working 36 hours per week has reduced my income 10%.
> 
> To those that were unsuccessful don't give up.


if you submitted your application to the state before the test, I would say you can expect the license before the passing letter from CTS...they are super slow with the snail mail.


----------



## SIUE2010 (Jan 8, 2011)

i just got my results from CTS in the mail. They said be about 4 weeks to get my EI license once i send them all my information.


----------



## underdog (Jan 9, 2011)

I received my results from CTS in the mail yesterday also and I am all the way out here in California.


----------



## wongdaisiu (Jan 10, 2011)

underdog said:


> To anyone who did not pass this time be encouraged......I will share my story......I first took this exam several years after I graduated from college. The EIT was open book when I first took it ldtimer: (sometime back in the 90s). I was unsuccessful but did not need an EIT certification for my career at that time so I did not bother taking it again.
> 2 years ago I got a new job and passing the EIT is MANDATORY within 3 years or you will be TERMINATED!
> 
> Just before the start of my 2nd year on the job after much preparation I discovered that the deadline to file for the exam here in California had passed. hmy: I began checking all the Engineering boards across the country to see if I could sit for the exam in a different state. I discovered Illinois had a much later deadline so I submitted my application to take the exam in Chicago in April 2010. I few in to O'hare on a friday and took the exam for my 2nd attempt on the following day. Result??? :Failed:
> ...


Wow...that is hard core. Congratulations.


----------

